# The crazy, bazaar things we had.



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 21, 2017)

When they talk about our era, they show JFK. He's saying we will go to the moon before the decade is over. Then there's shots of scientists hard at work, forging ahead. And then the shot of the rocket blasting off. Yeah, that happened, but we kind of stumbled ahead with some crazy and bazaar things. A guy became a millionaire by selling "pet" rocks. I cried for days, because my parents wouldn't buy me a "Davie Crockett" coon skin hat. I got a hula hoop though.
We did go to the moon, but we also had a huge bag of crazy stuff. You must know a bunch.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2017)

I remember many things  but here is one


Lots of dolls, but I liked cowboy things too and caps. I loved caps!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2017)

Same here Ruth, I used to love playing with boy toys much more than dolls.  My older brother and I used to play with cap guns too, and bow and arrows with the suction cups, great memories. :sentimental:  Bea, I used to love copying the Sunday comics with my silly putty....simpler time and lots of fun.  I liked when my mother bought me a slinky too, living on the third floor apartment, I had plenty of stairs to play with it on.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 21, 2017)

I remember the slinky and also the gyroscope!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2017)

I loved my kaleidoscope too!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 21, 2017)

A bottle of bubble liquid and a wand was a treat and usually ended like this picture with a grownup having all of the fun, LOL!!!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 22, 2017)

I remember kite flying. I also remember my kite never flying. The one time the wind was right, my kite soared up. I kept running to get it higher. I tripped. The kite dived straight down. So it was between me and the ground as I fell. I scrunched my kite. Life!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 9, 2017)

After reading alot of posts/threads, I wish we had more bike rider helmets in our day...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 9, 2017)

A couple that come to mind are my tin chicken that you pushed down and it laid a marble egg and my wood side wagon.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 9, 2017)

I remember having fun with various sizes of these inexpensive magic slates.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 9, 2017)

One of my favorite games...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 9, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> One of my favorite games...
> 
> 
> View attachment 44443



I remember getting one of those for Christmas and also Mr. Potato Head!


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 9, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I remember getting one of those for Christmas and also Mr. Potato Head!




Funny how that one has changed, it used to use a real potato but now it comes with a plastic one.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 9, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Funny how that one has changed, it used to use a real potato but now it comes with a plastic one.



I'm not surprised, I know many people, including me, that no longer keep a sack of potatoes in the house.

I remember we used to have an old refrigerator, similar to this one, and my mother would store the potatoes in the bottom bin.  The heat from the motor caused the potatoes to sprout if we didn't use them quickly and the bin turned into a creepy potato sprout jungle!!!


----------



## jujube (Nov 9, 2017)

How about the Jacob's Ladder toy?  That thing could fascinate me for a long time, but then I was a pretty simple kid.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 9, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> One of my favorite games...
> 
> 
> View attachment 44443



Wow!  I loved that game, but had totally forgotten about it.  Thanks!


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 9, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Funny how that one has changed, it used to use a real potato but now it comes with a plastic one.



I had a true fear of this toy:  I was left, alone, while my Dad went drinking with his friend, Skinny.  This mean Boston Terrier kept growling at me, as I sat in this easy chair, and it wouldn't let me off of it, to use the bathroom.  The Mr. Potato Head was on the table facing me.  The trauma I endured had me associating Mr. Potato Head with the mean dog and my needing to use the restroom, badly, at about four years old.  My Dad finally came back for me, about an hour and a half later, but the damage was done.  My kids used to chase me around the house with the newer, plastic Mr. Potato Head.  We had some fun!


----------



## jujube (Nov 9, 2017)

....and then there was the Bounce-Back Bolo, that was guaranteed to give you a black eye eventually.





and the Whee-Lo that would put you in a trance and on occasion get moving fast enough to fly off the end and break a lamp.  Don't ask how I know that.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 9, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I remember kite flying. I also remember my kite never flying. The one time the wind was right, my kite soared up. I kept running to get it higher. I tripped. The kite dived straight down. So it was between me and the ground as I fell. I scrunched my kite. Life!!



I still fly kites, fuzzybuddy. Not as often as I did but it's still fun. I began building kites with my son when he was little. We would spend part of the winter kite-building, then wait for the first good day to fly. It became quite a venture, and our kites became more fanciful every year.

My favorite toy when I was a kid was an Erector set. My brother and I spent many hours designing and building great things.


----------

